# Guilty



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

At least my pup hasn't done most of these (yet);

http://dog-shaming.com/page/2


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

there are one or two there that out two are guilty of...not that they give a monkeys!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A few more.


----------

